# Artest noise



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Watching the Clipper game, Mike Smith said he heard that Artest might be traded tomarrow. They talked about how the Kings jumped back into the race and that the Kings PR department was told to stay longer tonight.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

In order to make Pacers a better team, Kings need a 3rd team to help.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Probably just a B.S. rumor. And how does not getting anything in return make the Pacers a better team? If true they must not have gotten any better offers than the Sac one. Or Petrie really is that good. Like I said though, just rumor is the most likely choice.

If its a 3 team deal, maybe its the one with Denver:

Kings get: Ron Artest

Nuggz get: Peja

Indy gets: Nene and Watson


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I had not heard this until just now. I guess there is always the possiblity that Peja is not involved, after all the Kings are facing losing Bonzi for nothing at the end of the season too. The Maloofs had a hard time paying for a winner, so they probably will not resign him. 

Artest has serious problems, but so did Rasheed Wallace. He went into the stands after a fan once himself, but he has been a model citizen in Detriot, and he has been as important as anyone else on that team to their success. Portland was a poisonous enviorment for Rasheed, and I'm sure being in Indy makes it hard for Artest to move past the basketbrawl. He could turn it around. And we need a spark. 

Plus, I love Artest :biggrin: The idea has been kicked around a lot, but I have always been for it :crossfingers:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

KingByDefault said:


> Probably just a B.S. rumor. And how does not getting anything in return make the Pacers a better team? If true they must not have gotten any better offers than the Sac one. Or Petrie really is that good. Like I said though, just rumor is the most likely choice.
> 
> If its a 3 team deal, maybe its the one with Denver:
> 
> ...


that makes absolutely ZERO sense!!!

are u serious???

indy doesnt want them! and why the **** would we give up nene and watson for peja? WTF???

heres a clue: watson is better than peja! :clap: 

if indy wanted nene and watson, we'd trade for artest, not peja :laugh: :krazy:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

KingByDefault said:


> Probably just a B.S. rumor. And how does not getting anything in return make the Pacers a better team? If true they must not have gotten any better offers than the Sac one. Or Petrie really is that good. Like I said though, just rumor is the most likely choice.
> 
> If its a 3 team deal, maybe its the one with Denver:
> 
> ...


The Pacers already have three PGs. No need for another.

The Pacers will not trade for that Nene and Watson package.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> The Pacers already have three PGs. No need for another.


We have four. Don't diss Gill.



> The Pacers will not trade for that Nene and Watson package.


It's basically like trading a top 15 player for a 4th string PG and a guy who can't even play this year.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> We have four. Don't diss Gill.
> 
> 
> 
> It's basically like trading a top 15 player for a 4th string PG and a guy who can't even play this year.



Ahh, my bad, my bad. But yeah, no way to this trade.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> that makes absolutely ZERO sense!!!
> 
> *are u serious???
> *
> ...


I guess I am if u are.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah, Artest sure is doing the Pacers a lot of good right now. And teams sure are tripping over themselves to trade for him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/59477.htm 



> I have it on excellent authority the Pacers and Kings are exceedingly close to swapping Ron Artest (three more years after this on his contract with a right to opt out after two) for Peja Stojakovic, who has the freedom to opt out after this season or play out the next.





> According to three sources, it's strictly Sacramento's call; the Pacers are agreeable and ready to deal, and are waiting for the Kings to make up their mind.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

ESPN's Jim Gray is reporting that a straight up swap of Peja and Artest is in the works. I was hoping Artest go to the Clippers. 
But I can see why the Kings want to trade Peja. He was nonexistent in that game against the Lakers.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Peja don't like Sacramento , i think he's been packing it in for a while now.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

*from a pacer fan*

thank you sacramento. thanks for taking the most insane and selfish player the nba has ever seen. for a while you guys will be facinated by this guy's talent and all that he can do. things will even get better for a while. ron can make an impact out there and can defend just about anyone in the league. 

however, you will also find out that this guy is a first class wackaloon. he is pure looney tunes. there is no line you can draw for this guy that he will not cross and you will see over time that he will always choose his own personal agenda over your team. he is locker room poison and will turn the locker room into an unpleasant environment for your team. he will behave for a little while but, it won't last. not even for the rest of this season. i am glad some team was willing to take a chance on ron. because guess what?-- he is your problem now.
that last statement wasn't meant to be nasty or anything- i have absolutely nothing against the kings. i actually wish he could have gone to the lakers because i know phil jackson (and his huge ego) would have felt he could have he could contain this madman because he did it with rodman. thing is- rodman wasn't too crazy, most of what he did was for show and to get attention. ron is full-blown pyscho and would have had major problem with kobe taking all the shots. i suspect he would possibly even beat him up in practice. that would be kind of funny since it would really mess up the lakers for a while.
no one can tame this beast. not the bulls or the pacers or the kings etc. crazy is as ron does.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Oops! Not so fast.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

KingByDefault said:


> I guess I am if u are.


at the shooting guard position??? ANY DAY!!!

peja guarding shooting guards...:laugh:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: from a pacer fan*



clownskull said:


> thank you sacramento. thanks for taking the most insane and selfish player the nba has ever seen. for a while you guys will be facinated by this guy's talent and all that he can do. things will even get better for a while. ron can make an impact out there and can defend just about anyone in the league.
> 
> however, you will also find out that this guy is a first class wackaloon. he is pure looney tunes. there is no line you can draw for this guy that he will not cross and you will see over time that he will always choose his own personal agenda over your team. he is locker room poison and will turn the locker room into an unpleasant environment for your team. he will behave for a little while but, it won't last. not even for the rest of this season. i am glad some team was willing to take a chance on ron. because guess what?-- he is your problem now.
> that last statement wasn't meant to be nasty or anything- i have absolutely nothing against the kings. i actually wish he could have gone to the lakers because i know phil jackson (and his huge ego) would have felt he could have he could contain this madman because he did it with rodman. thing is- rodman wasn't too crazy, most of what he did was for show and to get attention. ron is full-blown pyscho and would have had major problem with kobe taking all the shots. i suspect he would possibly even beat him up in practice. that would be kind of funny since it would really mess up the lakers for a while.
> no one can tame this beast. not the bulls or the pacers or the kings etc. crazy is as ron does.


bitterness!!! most pacers fans here are pretty cool tho...

anyways, ron ron is the most misunderstood person on the planet. he was the goat of all of indiana's problems. want somebody to blame? BLAME RON! thats how it always was. yall never gave him a chance. jermaine o'neal is NOT a leader of that team! he's a selfish, jealous person who was party responsible that all of indiana's problems were always somehow ron's fault...o well! while u guys keep your bitterness up, the kings will be in the playoffs as one of the most dangerous teams in the league...

the best fans in the NBA will welcome ron just like they did with webber, christy, bonzi, etc...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: from a pacer fan*



clownskull said:


> thank you sacramento. thanks for taking the most insane and selfish player the nba has ever seen. for a while you guys will be facinated by this guy's talent and all that he can do. things will even get better for a while. ron can make an impact out there and can defend just about anyone in the league.
> 
> however, you will also find out that this guy is a first class wackaloon. he is pure looney tunes. there is no line you can draw for this guy that he will not cross and you will see over time that he will always choose his own personal agenda over your team. he is locker room poison and will turn the locker room into an unpleasant environment for your team. he will behave for a little while but, it won't last. not even for the rest of this season. i am glad some team was willing to take a chance on ron. because guess what?-- he is your problem now.
> that last statement wasn't meant to be nasty or anything- i have absolutely nothing against the kings. i actually wish he could have gone to the lakers because i know phil jackson (and his huge ego) would have felt he could have he could contain this madman because he did it with rodman. thing is- rodman wasn't too crazy, most of what he did was for show and to get attention. ron is full-blown pyscho and would have had major problem with kobe taking all the shots. i suspect he would possibly even beat him up in practice. that would be kind of funny since it would really mess up the lakers for a while.
> no one can tame this beast. not the bulls or the pacers or the kings etc. crazy is as ron does.


Wow, super accurate description of the things I felt. I don't even care that much anymore though.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: from a pacer fan*



pac4eva5 said:


> bitterness!!!


You've got to admit that Ron did cause a lot of problems though. The Pacers are rolling along, everything seems pretty good, and then OUT OF NOWHERE, Artest demands to be traded.


----------

